# Routing with Tom O'Donnell



## Templatetom (20 Dec 2011)

http://youtu.be/BcvTN7NF8TQ

My latest posting to you tube shows how the sliding dovetail joint can be produced with greater safety awareness simply by constructing two simple Jigs
Tom


----------



## Templatetom (23 Dec 2011)

Sorry for the double posting maybe the moderator can remove one


----------

